# One heck of an idea



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/predator-hunting/articlecontent/11/2011/3100/new-louisiana-hunting-rodeo-takes-aim-at-invasive-species


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

hope it works


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Choot 'em...Den cook 'em. get some nutria nourishment. Coming soon to a swamp near you !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Funny thing is I've heard they taste like muskrat. Personally I love muskrat. Someone got me started on it as a kid at the local American Legion every Saturday night. Anything that puts a hurting on invasives is aces in my book. We're in a world of hurt in dealing with the Great Lakes. Our fisheries are in bad shape because of it. I hope this works out. Sound like a great plan. At least a fun event.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Does this mean i can go pheasant hunting ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea, I hear they've been attacking tourists......LOL


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

Guess I'll be moving to La., Where I can become a Big Rodeo King and a LSU fan! "NOT" LOL! Oh, Bye the way Bones, What does Muskrat taste like? Never tried it.

Hope their idea works! Good read, never heard of a Nutria until now! (Googled it) Wonder what they taste like?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

And here I have been muskrats for mink bait Tom, when I could have been feeding you. I have three in the truck to be skinned right now.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Muskrat is excellent ! It tastes similar to rabbit. The meat is a little darker though and very tender. I mean they are a cousin of the rabbit and are vegetarians. There was a guy where I was from they called the muskrat king because he served in his restaurant along with all kinds of exotic game. He's Ted Nugent's buddy and they used to do a show on occasion on PBS. Brian, do you remember Johnny Kolakowski ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Live2Hunt said:


> Guess I'll be moving to La., Where I can become a Big Rodeo King and a LSU fan! "NOT" LOL! Oh, Bye the way Bones, What does Muskrat taste like? Never tried it.
> 
> Hope their idea works! Good read, never heard of a Nutria until now! (Googled it) Wonder what they taste like?


Them cajuns will spice it up so it tastes goooood !


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Yea dont know if you guys watch wild and raw but they were hunting nutria in florida and it looks like a ton of fun.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Muskrat is excellent ! It tastes similar to rabbit. The meat is a little darker though and very tender. I mean they are a cousin of the rabbit and are vegetarians. There was a guy where I was from they called the muskrat king because he served in his restaurant along with all kinds of exotic game. He's Ted Nugent's buddy and they used to do a show on occasion on PBS. Brian, do you remember Johnny Kolakowski ?


'

No the name does not ring a bell....where would I have know him from ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

He was big in the Detroit area for all of his wild game recipes and especially his muskrat offerings. He was on Fred Trost's show once in awhile. He's still around. Just catering now.


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Muskrat is excellent ! It tastes similar to rabbit. The meat is a little darker though and very tender. I mean they are a cousin of the rabbit and are vegetarians. There was a guy where I was from they called the muskrat king because he served in his restaurant along with all kinds of exotic game. He's Ted Nugent's buddy and they used to do a show on occasion on PBS. Brian, do you remember Johnny Kolakowski ?


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

We have alot of water trappers around here, guess I'm going to have to get me some of those rats to try!


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Being from Louisiana i gotta chime in
Growing up, we ate anything that didnt eat us first. And nutria was no exception! And its soooooo good if you cook it right!
Nutria meat mixed with boudin is a delicasy! HA!
Some of the meats we ate growing up was garfish, nutria, gator and all seafood!

*  Laissez les bon temps roulez!!!!!!!!!!! 
*


----------

